# 2 Retrievers in Animal Shelter in Michigan



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for these two beautiful girls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora, did you contact the Golden Rescues in MI? If not, here's their info:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Michigan*

Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM)
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Megora, did you contact the Golden Rescues in MI? If not, here's their info:
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
> 
> ...


I forwarded an email and hope they respond. My main worry is about the older girl. She's a mixed breed and a senior. 

The golden girl is a young purebred and will probably be adopted shortly, if she wasn't over the weekend (she was switched over from hold to adopt on the 18th).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are there any Rescues in your area that specializes in Seniors? I know of one that only takes in Srs. but it's located outside of Charleston, SC, which I know is way too far to even consider. 

You can go to Petfinder.com, do a search for Animal Welfare Groups in the town/area where this shelter is located. A list of Resuce Groups will come up with their contact info.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

4 available Goldens in Michigan?? So sad.  I sure hope they all get good homes.


----------

